# La sortie jack peut-elle servir d'entrée micro sur l'iPod touch ?



## cv21 (25 Janvier 2020)

Bonjour,

Je cherche à me servir d'un iPod touch ou iPhone5s, iPhone6s, iPhone6s Plus d'occasion comme enregistreur audio d'appoint (usage reportage radio, ambiances d'appoint, pas musical) . Je souhaite éviter les adaptateurs : micro dynamique en entrée sur la prise 3,5 et sortie casque sur le port Lightning.

Avant une recherche plus concrète, je m'interroge sur les points suivants :

La sortie casque de l'iPod Touch peut-elle également servir d'entrée micro ?
Si oui, accepte-elle une connectique mini-jack mono 3,5 ? ( en stock des câbles micro mini-jack mono xlr )
D'ailleurs... sur les iPhone il s'agit de trss et sur l'iPod Touch ???

D'après les sites, je tourne un peu en rond pour obtenir une information sûre.

Par avance merci.


----------



## Gwen (25 Janvier 2020)

le jack peut forcément servir d’entrée audio puisque le casque Apple a un micro. Mais techniquement je n’en sais pas plus.


----------

